# boat crib



## mlewetzki (Oct 4, 2009)

How can I build a baby crib in the shape of a boat? First grandchild!!!!:smile:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations! Can't help with the plans, though. Sorry.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How big is the kid?*

Are we building a dinghy, a dory, a Cruiser, a Yatch, a Schooner, a Cutlass, or a Battleship? :laughing: There are free plans online just name the boat type and search for Example: http://www.spirainternational.com/hp_frpl.html
Now obviously these are full size, so you'd have to reduce them down to fit the grandchild. :boat: bill
Others are scale model and have to be upsized: http://www.bestscalemodels.com/schooner.html


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Can't help w/ the boat crib but here's an idea for a rocker. Made this way many years ago when my oldest was an infant.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, the ideas abound. You could easily make a rocker like the one phinds showed and modify the design slightly to have portholes in solid walls instead of slats, an angled keel and a strong prow with a mermaid carved in it or something like that. Oh, my imagination is running wild!


----------

